# Apple Butter Time.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Time to go get my apples and cabbage. Won't make but a couple of pots of apple butter and 50# of kraut. That will wind me up for the year.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Tell me more. What are your recipes? I love both, and apple butter is at the top of the list.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I put up the apple butter recipe last year. Might be under crockpot apple butter. Anyway, when I start makin it, I'll put it up again.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Here it is.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...4-Applebutter&highlight=crock+pot+applebutter


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I've always made applebutter in the crockpot, 4lbs. apples peeled,cored and sliced,3 cups sugar,2tsp.cinnamon,1tsp.nutmeg,half tsp. ground cloves,half tsp. allspice,dash of salt,and three quarters of a cup water. fill crockpot with the apple slices,add remaining ingredients and stir until evenly mixed. cover and cook 10 hours on low setting. DO NOT REMOVE COVER FOR 10 HOURS. after 10 hours uncover and check for consistency if not thick enough turn crockpot on high setting and leave uncovered and cook until thickened. remember it will also thicken as it cools . I also use my boat motor mixer as I call it to get all to the right consistency. makes 5 pints of the best applebutter I've had since my grandma used to make it when I was a kid...


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks WD, that sounds great.

Bill:fishing:


----------

